# Sacramento @ L.A. Lakers Game Thread (2/26)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*@*









*Sacramento Kings (41-14) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (36-19)
Staples Center, Thursday February 26, 2004
7:30pm PT, TNT *

*Probable Starters*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings-96
Laker-102


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Have these two teams ever played each other at full strength? I guess we will have to hope they are for the final two games.

Even though the Lakers played tonight, I think it will be hard for the Kings to beat them. But, I can't predict a Kings loss 

Kings 104 
Lakers 101


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

With the Lakers a little more healthy coming into this game, it should be very entertaining.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 106 - 99 Lakers

Peja: 33 pts
Bibby and Christie: 20 each


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 129 - 87 Lakers  

Peja 47pts
Divac 16asts
Songaila 22rbs
TMAS 6blks


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This time, it's Kings who are short-handed 

Vlade Divac says L.A. still enthralls him, but its fans aren't returning such sentiment


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

ESPN Preview 



> The Sacramento Kings will be the shorthanded team Thursday night as they visit the Los Angeles Lakers in a Pacific Division contest.
> 
> Although Malone is still out, O'Neal and Bryant are back, while Sacramento is without Chris Webber (suspension), Brad Miller (foot) and reserve Bobby Jackson (abdominal).


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Once again in all previews no word about Songaila... Grrr...   :sigh: 

I really have thought that after those games he had in last week, he'll be mentioned in every recap, but...

What do you think, can he colect another double-double this time vs Shaq's Lakers?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> What do you think, can he colect another double-double this time vs Shaq's Lakers?


I hope he does. Lets say 15pts and 15rbs.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> Vlade Divac says L.A. still enthralls him, but its fans aren't returning such sentiment


Great story.

Unlike most Laker fans I still love Vlade. I still remember him as the akward rookie Magic used to always chew out on the court, so I have a hard time picturing him as a vetern mentor. He has a great personality and is a pretty funny guy. I think thats part of the reason why fans boo him now, hes such a easy target with his goofiness, flops and such. And I would love to see him become Shaq's backup next year and sign for the exception. I know Shaq likes to diss him but both Shaq and Vlade are clowns and I'm sure they would make-up real quick.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

You know what i find kinda odd, and kinda crappy. Is that, when the Lakers went into Sacramento it was, Lakers are gonna lose theyre shorthanded. O they lost by 20 because they were missing guys. This isnt really a rivalry game. But now, the Kings are in Los Angeles, nissing Webber, Miller, and Bo-Jax, and its "This is a playoff game" "The rivalry is here" "this is an imprtant game" "This is a statement game" Why dont they return the favor. One guy mentioned the injuries, Doug Collins, the Czar mentioned it briefly, but i never expected the Kings to win this game, and i dont expect that the announcers or analysts should either.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> You know what i find kinda odd, and kinda crappy. Is that, when the Lakers went into Sacramento it was, Lakers are gonna lose theyre shorthanded. O they lost by 20 because they were missing guys. This isnt really a rivalry game. But now, the Kings are in Los Angeles, nissing Webber, Miller, and Bo-Jax, and its "This is a playoff game" "The rivalry is here" "this is an imprtant game" "This is a statement game" Why dont they return the favor. One guy mentioned the injuries, Doug Collins, the Czar mentioned it briefly, but i never expected the Kings to win this game, and i dont expect that the announcers or analysts should either.


thats true SacKings384. and magic was saying that the refs are going to call more fouls for both ways but they aint calling technicals on lakers just on kings. :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Am I the only one who cringes whenever Jabari touches the ball?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

End of 3:

Kings 80
Lakers 81

Common Kings, this would be a huge win and an embarrasement for the lakers.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ooh Peja! What a night for him.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Can you say MIKE BIBBY? :cbanana: :wbanana: :banana:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

Game of the year!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I still don't know why people don't respect Mike Bibby. The guy just makes big shots and yet people don't respect him.

The guy will be the reason the Kings win it all if they make it that far.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 103
Lakers 101

Peja: 37 pts, 9 Reb, 7-11 3's
Bibby: 31 pts, 8 Reb, 7 dimes, 5 treys

This is all i got to say :cbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Kings 104
> Lakers 101


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

KINGS WIN!!!!! KINGS WIN!!!!!! BIBBY PEJA OWNED! Kobe held in check by D.C! Great game, great win! Shorthanded! His numbers look good, but he had a horrible night (Kobe that is)


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Everybody do the wave baby

:twave:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I still don't know why people don't respect Mike Bibby. The guy just makes big shots and yet people don't respect him.
> 
> The guy will be the reason the Kings win it all if they make it that far.


I think it is becoming apparent how much his broken foot bothered him last year.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!


Damn, almost got it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it is becoming apparent how much his broken foot bothered him last year.


You know that I am a big Mike Bibby fan and yet people still don't give him respect. He just makes big shots and with his silky smooth jumper (that goes in all the time), you can never go under a screen on him but Payton did a Derek Fisher and did it all damn game.

Good win for the Kings and I am happy for Bibby, because he deserves respect for being one of the best PG's in the game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

KIIIIIIIIIIIIINGSSSSSSSSS WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:rbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana: :twave: :jump: :headbang: :woot: :dpepper: :djparty:

Nice game. I hope we get respected a lilbit more now that we beat them without CWebb, Miller, BJax.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Everybody do the wave baby


:twave: :twave: :twave:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Bibby kicked some *** tonight...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Bibby kicked some *** tonight...


Do the wave...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I bet that Minny was watching this game and are pissed about bout it. They just cant take the #1 seed. :grinning:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> bet that Minny was watching this game and are pissed about bout it. They just cant take the #1 seed.


Do the wave...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Do the wave...




:twave::twave::twave:


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I bet that Minny was watching this game and are pissed about bout it. They just cant take the #1 seed. :grinning:


As a minny fan i'm not pissed at all. I root for the kings and hopefully want to meet u guys in the wcf. 
I'm ok as long as we are first in midwest. What i fear is getting pushed to number 4. just want to distance ourselves from spurs dallas and lakers. 4, 4.5 and 5 games ahead with a lot of games left. 

And I love dallas-lakers, spurs-dallas, spurs-lakers games because 1 of them has to lose


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

:twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The lone wolf</b>!
> 
> 
> As a minny fan i'm not pissed at all. I root for the kings and hopefully want to meet u guys in the wcf.
> ...


I would love to meet you guys in the WCF. and yea like u said let them fight each other dallas, lakers and spurs. :yes: 

If Kings stay #1 and Minny #2 or the other way around we would meet in the WCF.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I would love to meet you guys in the WCF. and yea like u said let them fight each other dallas, lakers and spurs.
> 
> If Kings stay #1 and Minny #2 or the other way around we would meet in the WCF.


Do it...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It was incouraging to see Christie being agressive on offense for a change...the technical really seemed to fire him up


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Could this game be more classic? The Kings win very shorthanded in LA and the game ends with Kobe missing a game winning 3 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Not to mention my Bibby hitting 2 3s in a row. 

I can't believe that no one took a timeout in the last possession though. I can see if they needed a 3 to tie that they wouldn't call one so that the Kings couldn't set up their defense, but they only needed a friggin 2, and they were at home! No one went to foul Bibby either after he got the rebound from Kobe's missed shot, he only needed to miss one, and the Lakers still had TOs left. It was funny how after the game Magic looked like he wanted to kill Kobe...he went on to complement the Kings, but he was PISSED!!! I think Kobe probably got a little call from the VP after the game. 

I'm glad people are beginning to believe the things I've said about Mike for the past 3 years.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm not trying to put a sour note on this game in any way, because Sacramento totally stood up and out-played Los Angeles, but...

The officiating was once again pretty poor. Why the heck did Christie get a technical? He barely did anything. Yeah, I can see why Divac got a technical, I suppose. But still, there were Lakers players doing the exact same thing, and they got off free.

Anyhow, normally in a Lakers game, there are at least a dozen bad calls or no calls that help LA, but this game wasn't as bad. There were only a half dozen. 

Matt

PS- I saw the replay. Christie didn't smack Kobe's face like he said.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bibby's a hotshot


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mvblair</b>!
> The officiating was once again pretty poor. Why the heck did Christie get a technical? He barely did anything. Yeah, I can see why Divac got a technical, I suppose. But still, there were Lakers players doing the exact same thing, and they got off free.
> 
> Anyhow, normally in a Lakers game, there are at least a dozen bad calls or no calls that help LA, but this game wasn't as bad. There were only a half dozen.
> ...


LOL, Christie totally looked straight at the ref and cussed him out flailing his arms like a child....thats why he got a T and no lakers were doing this. I agree with you that there were some bad calls and that there were'nt any calls that helped LA and that the Kings worked the Lakes but CHristie deserved the T and most of the Lakers held their tongue pretty well despite the refs not making calls.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I loved the officiating this game, Christie deserved the T as did Vlade, they let them be physical, it went both ways, and im fine with that


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> LOL, Christie totally looked straight at the ref and cussed him out flailing his arms like a child....thats why he got a T and no lakers were doing this. I agree with you that there were some bad calls and that there were'nt any calls that helped LA and that the Kings worked the Lakes but CHristie deserved the T and most of the Lakers held their tongue pretty well despite the refs not making calls.


Yeah, you know, maybe you're right...

Matt


----------

